# $80.00 Falken Azenis RT615 Rebate!!!



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

​
Click here for: *Sizes, Specs, Price and Availability on the Falken Azenis RT615*


*Between October 27th and April 30th, 2010, receive an $80 Mail-in Rebate when you purchase a set of four Falken Azenis RT-615 tires. *

The prices shown on our website do not reflect this promotional offer. Mail-in offers are generally received 6-8 weeks after they are submitted. 

*Qualifications and Restrictions:*
• A set of four (4) Falken Azenis RT-615 tires must be purchased at the same time.
• The set can only be for one vehicle.
• All offers expire at the end of the day April 30th, 2010.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I was just about to pull the trigger for the Dunlop Z1.

Question:

If I get 3 sets ( a total of 12 tires) for different cars, does that mean that I can get $240 back?


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

batmans said:


> I was just about to pull the trigger for the Dunlop Z1.
> 
> Question:
> 
> If I get 3 sets ( a total of 12 tires) for different cars, does that mean that I can get $240 back?


Great question and yes you would get the $80.00 rebate for each set. However, each set will need to be invoiced separately meaning three separate rebate forms will need to be submitted per invoice.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool, I just placed the order.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Thank you for your support Batman!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

batmans said:


> I was just about to pull the trigger for the Dunlop Z1.


Did you end up getting these? I want them when I can finally burn down those "meh" Cooper Zeons... and I've got a long ways to go.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Discount Tire Direct said:


> Thank you for your support Batman!


Not done yet, my brother is ordering a set for his RX8.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

batmans said:


> Not done yet, my brother is ordering a set for his RX8.


*Get me a pair too? why does robin get all the cool stuff *


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

In 2 weeks I'll be ordering at least 8 tires.

Got any shipping hook ups?


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

batmans said:


> In 2 weeks I'll be ordering at least 8 tires.
> 
> Got any shipping hook ups?


Shipping is free to the lower 48 States and Canada :cool


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice!


----------

